# Sc.angulata angulata



## Warrior (Jul 4, 2008)

MY First South American Centipede!


----------



## A.Gneist (Jul 4, 2008)

Hry,
thats verry fine.
I wish you many many fun with these.   
Regards
Andreas


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 5, 2008)

Very interesting pic . Do you have any ID key for Sc.angulata?

 phil.


----------



## ahas (Jul 5, 2008)

Kinda looks like the Suwalesi you imported Phil.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 5, 2008)

it`s From South Americn!


----------



## A.Gneist (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello,
 
yes it´s deffinately S. angulata from Brit. Guyana. I know it because they are from me,  
Cheers
Andreas


----------



## Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

it`s From Peru?


----------



## A.Gneist (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry Warrier, I correct it...:8o


----------



## Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

I Like All South American Ceitipede!


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice pede I want one


----------



## CarPe (Aug 5, 2008)

What a great pede of you!!


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kinda bringing a dead thread back, but I got one of these coming in next week and have a couple questions. I couldnt find much of anything on google about raising these guys or how to keep them. Can you tell me some good pointers or tips on how you are keeping yours, as far as humidity and what not. Thanks,

-CJM-


----------



## Comatose (Dec 10, 2008)

I've kept the animal pictured above (in the 90's everything that came from mainland South America was a gigantea ssp.), husbandry is fairly straightforward. Keep them at 75-80 with thick substrate and high humidity...I also noticed that they tend to be messier than their NA counterparts and need more attention cleaning wise. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you have, feel free to respond or ping me.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 10, 2008)

Comatose said:


> I've kept the animal pictured above (in the 90's everything that came from mainland South America was a gigantea ssp.), husbandry is fairly straightforward. Keep them at 75-80 with thick substrate and high humidity...I also noticed that they tend to be messier than their NA counterparts and need more attention cleaning wise. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you have, feel free to respond or ping me.



Thanks so much for the good info Coma   How long have you had yours for?


----------



## Comatose (Dec 10, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Thanks so much for the good info Coma   How long have you had yours for?


Oh all of mine are long gone...I used to buy/sell them a lot in the mid-late 90s when they were coming in from Ecuador, Peru and Paraguay...back then average sized adults went for $30-60 retail, I was getting them from importers and wholesalers at $5-10. I only kept a few as pets, a few huge gigantea/robusta, along with what was a the time called angulata (I now believe it was hermosa) and one "viridicornis" (the Trinidad Giant Black, I think steven calls them the 'black robusta morph'). The last one died in 2001/2002. I actually bought a "robusta" back in 2004, the last time i know of them being available in the US, but I wound up selling that a couple years back. Boy...this kind of turned into my life story...sorry.

Oh and BTW...I'm as excited for Monday as you are


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha no its fine its all interesting stuff to me. You got something special on the way monday?


----------



## Comatose (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't want to jinx it by saying it out loud, but I am hoping that a specific species (or two) come in on Monday. I'm looking forward to seeing what lands and am psyched at the prospect. SA pedes really are awesome.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 19, 2008)

Comatose, did you get anything?


----------



## Comatose (Dec 21, 2008)

Not yet...seems as though the shipment was delayed until the begining of next year...rest assured I'll have pics up as soon as I do!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 21, 2008)

Darn, I'm excited to see what ya got!


----------



## Quixtar (Dec 21, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Darn, I'm excited to see what ya got!


I'm in the same boat as Comatose. The shipment was delayed to early January due to Guyana's weather conditions.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 21, 2008)

woah, the seller didnt even have them yet?


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 22, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> woah, the seller didnt even have them yet?




No he didnt, this is why I wasnt able to get one of them. Needed before Xmas.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 22, 2008)

Not a problem, we were aware of this before going into the transaction...the seller has an excellent reputation, and I am more than willing to gamble for a shot at a giant black :drool:


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I could have waited though. Just couldn't with the Xmas deadline. I may still have to get me one of them though  He said something about them shipping on like the 29th to me and I was like , " Nooo!" but he did refund me.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol...the way I see it is if I don't have it I can't spend it. 


Nobody needs to point out the fuzzy logic here...


----------

